# Has anyone installed Pinnacle 35yr shingles



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

after calling my supply house they inform me of a 'low cost' option, the Pinnacle 35yr dimensional shingle. Can't find much on the internet about them, found nothing on this forum, except Grumpy's use of the word 'pinnacle' and a member whose name partially contains the word. 

Has anyone installed or otherwise dealt with Atlas Roofing Corp, who makes the Pinnacle shingle?

The cost is $85 vs $91.50 for the Timberline 30yr


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Atlas is in my top three of quality shingles.
I do not like the black shadow color. Too dull, shows no depth.
They makes them differently in different parts of the country.
Example, here in florida, the tar-line is on the front.
Further north- the tarline is on the back and the exposure is taller.
Also the double lam area is reported to have a true inch and a 1/2 solid nailing area.
Here ,their granule color process is not perfected.
You must have all the same production dates on the roof package for the roof to look good. Different production dates are a BIG problem for altas and me. Recently i was buying Atlas pinnacles for 7 dollars cheaper than certainteed. That was worth it for me to check all the packages.
Now that ATlas and Certainteed are the same price for me....I am using Certainteed. I never have to check the production dates with certainteed!


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

I installed one Pinnacle roof a couple of years ago to match an unattached garage that had been recently built. I was NOT impressed. Swallowed hard and did the install, but since the couple was elderly, I'm hoping they move on before the roof comes apart. Could be a close one . . . . . . .


----------



## RidgelineRoof (Jun 30, 2010)

We have used Pinnacle before. I would definitely not put it in the Top-3, at least not down here in the South. CertainTeed, GAF, and Owens Corning all make better products. We also pay about $72 for CertainTeed. But our prices are obviously cheaper down in the South as well.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

We hardly ever/never install Atlas, but around five years ago they settled a class action lawsuit by hiring us to replace blown off shingles and check for loose tabs (and hand seal them if necessary). There were twenty or thirty neighborhoods involved, with around fifty houses in each one. I don't know the details of the court proceedings, but I'm guessing they were responsible for the failure to seal even though the shingles were not fastened properly (high staples). Shingle Fail + Installer Fail.

Turned out to be a good gig for us, and Atlas was great to deal with (prob because they got off the hook relatively easy at ~$10/sq). But like I said, we hardly ever install them.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

As far as insurance value there is no line item for 35 year shingle.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> As far as insurance value there is no line item for 35 year shingle.


If we have proof it's an Atlas 35 year, we always get them to line item up to a 40 yr


----------

